# Fichiers dans iCloud



## adlc11 (13 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais stocker plusieurs fichiers et documents sur iCloud, pour ne pas les perdre en cas de "panne" ou de bug. 

Je sais que l'on peut activer iCloud Drive pour cela, qui (d'après ce que j'ai compris) stocke automatiquement "Bureau" et "Documents" sur iCloud Drive. 
Mais je voudrais savoir si, une fois cela activé, les fichiers/documents seront à la fois *physiquement *enregistrés sur mon Mac ET stockés dans le Cloud, en ligne.

Je veux absolument garder mes fichiers en physique sur mon Mac et pouvoir les retrouver aussi "en ligne/sur le Cloud". Par exemple, si je n'ai pas de connexion internet sur mon lieu de travail, je ne veux pas être dans l'impossibilité d'accéder à mes fichiers si iCloud Drive requiert une connexion internet.

Si ma question n'est pas bien claire, n'hésitez pas 

Bonne fin de journée


----------



## MrTom (13 Août 2020)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Mais je voudrais savoir si, une fois cela activé, les fichiers/documents seront à la fois *physiquement *enregistrés sur mon Mac ET stockés dans le Cloud, en ligne.



Hello,

La réponse est oui. Si ton ordi perd la connexion internet, à la prochaine connexion, les fichiers dernièrement modifiés deviendront la version de référence en ligne comme en local.


----------



## maxou56 (13 Août 2020)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Je sais que l'on peut activer iCloud Drive pour cela, qui (d'après ce que j'ai compris) stocke automatiquement "Bureau" et "Documents" sur iCloud Drive.


Non ce n'est pas obligatoire de synchroniser "bureau" et "document" pour activer iCloud Drive.
Il y aura "iCloud Drive" dans la barre latéral du Finder



alexous110394 a dit:


> Je veux absolument garder mes fichiers en physique sur mon Mac et pouvoir les retrouver aussi "en ligne/sur le Cloud"


Il faut décocher "Optimiser le stockage du mac" pour avoir toujours une copie sur le mac.


----------



## sourisbibli (29 Août 2022)

Sans que je sache pourquoi, les documents ne sont plus accessibles en "local". Pourtant je voudrais comme Alexous les avoir à la fois sur le local et sur le Cloud (j'ai un abonnement à 2,99€). Tout ce que je trouvais directement sur le bureau a disparu, je ne peux y accéder que par le Cloud. Comment avoir les 2 en même temps? Merci.


----------



## Gwen (29 Août 2022)

Avoir un plus gros disque dur ou SSD à l'intérieur de ton appareil.


----------



## MrTom (30 Août 2022)

sourisbibli a dit:


> Sans que je sache pourquoi, les documents ne sont plus accessibles en "local". Pourtant je voudrais comme Alexous les avoir à la fois sur le local et sur le Cloud (j'ai un abonnement à 2,99€). Tout ce que je trouvais directement sur le bureau a disparu, je ne peux y accéder que par le Cloud. Comment avoir les 2 en même temps? Merci.


Est-ce que dans *Préférences systèmes* > *Identifiant Apple *> *Optimiser le stockage du Mac *est décoché ? S'il est coché, alors ton Mac va faire du ménage lui-même si le fichiers sont aussi sur le Cloud.


----------

